
NY Woman Arrested for Videotaping Police Traffic Stop - zoowar
http://blogs.discovery.com/criminal_report/2011/06/emily-good.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+InvestigationDiscovery-theCriminalReportDaily+%28Investigation+Discovery-The+Criminal+Report+Daily%29
======
fastfinner
I just don't understand why police officers are so antagonistic towards
photographers. Even if they are thinking from a purely "I don't want my
mistakes to be caught" point of view, aren't they aware that arresting people
in their full legal rights garners _a lot_ more attention than anything they
might have been doing in the photos/videos of the person?

~~~
zoowar
And, there were other witnesses without video equipment who were not arrested.
Why weren't the police afraid of them?

